# Ladebalken in einem Popup-Fenster



## bloodghost (15. Jun 2012)

Kann ich in Java irgendwie ein Popup-Fenster erscheinen lassen,
 in dem sich ein Ladebalken langsam füllt z.b(in 5 sek), nachher soll sich 
das Popup-Fenster automatisch schließen.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jun 2012)

'java Ladebalken in einem Popup-Fenster' in eine Suchmaschine eintippen führt dich zumindest zum Stichwort


----------



## bloodghost (15. Jun 2012)

Frage noch nicht beantwortet.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jun 2012)

ja (ist die Antwort)


----------



## bygones (15. Jun 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ja (ist die Antwort)



ach verdammt - schneller 

und aus weiser Vorraussicht - ProgressMonitor kannste gucken


----------



## bloodghost (15. Jun 2012)

Danke! Bygones! Du hast es mit nur einem post geschafft mir weiterzuhelfen! danke

PS: zu was brauchts das forum hier wenn man gleich angewiesen wird mit einer Suchmaschine zu suchen?  aber naja .... und kommt mir nicht mit dem spruch: "Programmieren musst du dein Programm schon selber......."! :autsch:


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jun 2012)

andersrum: wozu fragst du im Forum, beschäftigst Menschen, wenn eine Suchmaschine das genauso in 0.1 sec beantworten kann?

dass man nicht immer im Voraus weiß, wonach man suchen soll usw. ist klar,
deswegen mein Hinweis auch freundlich spielerisch als Zaunpfahl, 
du hättest nur das angegebene in eine Suchmaschine eintippen müssen und hättest 'ProgressBar' zurückbekommen,

stattdessen 5 Stunden später  'ProgressBar' vom Forum, na wenn es so besser schmeckt..


----------

